# Envy Valeting at Zedfest (Notts)



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Envy Valeting are pleased to be attending Zedfest this weekend at Calverton, Notts. We will have a stand featuring everything we can carry!
If you are local please pop along and say hi!










Some more info from the organisers.....

_That's right galz & guyz... The 'Fest is getting ready to roll back into Calverton like a Jap-powered steam roller full of shenanigans and tom-foolery featuring the wackiest crew available... You!

Once again I am pleased to announce that the above event will be held at Sherbrooke Scout Camp, Mansfield Lane, Calverton, Notts. NG14 6HP on Friday, Saturday and Sunday, 20, 21 & 22 August 2010. Please note that the date has been brought forward to avoid the clash with JAE.

For those of you who are new to Sherbrooke there are 22 acres of grassland plus a five acre wood.. There is one clean but basic toilet block with loos, wash basins and showers. There is a modern barn and social centre with outside patio area and picnic benches. Oil drum BBQ's are freely available.

We will have a licensed bar and excellent catering on site. All main meals plus snacks will be available at reasonable cost between 8am and 10pm. We will hold an inter club sports competition with some "easy" motoring related sports. 
(The Z Club AGM will be held during Saturday afternoon). Your cars will be on show for the whole event and judging will be held on Sunday lunchtime followed by prizegiving. Fancy dress on Saturday night is optional.

Background music for the entire event will be provided by our very own DJZ complete with lazer and smoke show. There will be dancing on Friday and Saturday nights and on Saturday local band "Time Zone" will once again be playing for us..

There will be an entry fee charged of £10 per person for the event. You can pay at the gate. Camping will be £2.50 per person per night. Caravans & mobile homes admitted at extra charge (no hook-ups). Small children and pets free. Local hotels and B&B's are available but you are requested to make your own arrangements._]


----------

